
Organizing and Securing Third-Party CDN Assets at Yelp - el_duderino
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2019/11/organizing-and-securing-third-party-cdn-assets-at-yelp.html
======
thecleaner
Yelp is maybe the shittiest company on the planet.

~~~
techslave
not even in the top 10,000. get some perspective.

------
cityzen
I wouldn’t be surprised if you need to install the yelp app to read this. No
thanks.

